# New SIRIUS XM channel lineup coming May 4th



## syphix

http://www.siriusxm.com/channelupdate


----------



## gjrhine

Whata pain.


----------



## raott

gjrhine said:


> Whata pain.


Yep. At least Hamptons Howie's stations didn't change.


----------



## PA GIANTS FAN

what should be happening is sirius xm getting the rid of the best of packages and give all xm and sirius customers access to the same programing.


----------



## I WANT MORE

I'm so done w/ this F'n company.


----------



## mlb

I WANT MORE said:


> I'm so done w/ this F'n company.


Because they are lining up the channels to match on both brands?


----------



## kc1ih

They are lining up the channel numbers, but there are still some channels that are exclusive to one or the other service unless you use the internet streaming.


----------



## brant

so . . . . . . . 20 on *20* is now 20 on *3*? nope, still calling it 20 on 20.


----------



## hookemfins

I WANT MORE said:


> I'm so done w/ this F'n company.


Why? Because they are the only satellite/cable provider to move around product?

It's an minor adjustment. But then again, some just complain because it's easier to.


----------



## Galaxie6411

Gonna be confusing as hell for me for a while, I have both XM and Sirius. Looks like some stations are going to the same number and some are both moving to new numbers that aren't the same.


----------



## syphix

brant said:


> so . . . . . . . 20 on *20* is now 20 on *3*? nope, still calling it 20 on 20.


Speculation is that the new 20 on 20 (or whatever they might change the name of it to) is going to be countdowns for ALL genres. Their tagline on the channel lineup PDF is now: "Countdowns for Every Listener".

I've submitted this thread to the "DBSTalk News Dept", but to no avail. Trying to gain more attention so SIRIUS XM listeners are surprised next Wednesday!


----------



## chevyguy559

I think it will be a good thing, no more dual channel numbers (for most channels) and I like the idea of a dedicated channel for the "Limited Engagements" they do, I always hear the commercials but sometimes miss the channel numbers or can't remember them when I want to tune in, now I can just check out channel 18 anytime I want to check them out.....I think after everyone gets used to new channel numbers it will be a good thing


----------



## Richard

As long as they still have Classic ReWind, that's the only channel I listen to. (looks like it's moving from 15 to 25, so I'm good).


----------



## Jeremy W

brant said:


> so . . . . . . . 20 on *20* is now 20 on *3*? nope, still calling it 20 on 20.


And Sirius XM Hits 1 is now on channel 2. Which really puzzles me, because they just skipped channel 1 on both services.


----------



## chevyguy559

Jeremy W said:


> And Sirius XM Hits 1 is now on channel 2. Which really puzzles me, because they just skipped channel 1 on both services.


I think channel 1 is reserved for the Radio ID


----------



## Jeremy W

chevyguy559 said:


> I think channel 1 is reserved for the Radio ID


Oh, that's right. It's been a while since I've had XM. Sirius has no such reservation, but they want the channel numbers to be consistent so they have to skip 1 on Sirius as well.


----------



## MikeW

syphix said:


> Speculation is that the new 20 on 20 (or whatever they might change the name of it to) is going to be countdowns for ALL genres. Their tagline on the channel lineup PDF is now: "Countdowns for Every Listener".
> 
> I've submitted this thread to the "DBSTalk News Dept", but to no avail. Trying to gain more attention so SIRIUS XM listeners are surprised next Wednesday!


That sounds like a horrible idea. I usually like to land on one channel for a while. This would be a channel that would be geared towards listeners changing away from it regularly.


----------



## MikeW

chevyguy559 said:


> I think channel 1 is reserved for the Radio ID


Channel 1 is XM Preview. 0 is for Radio ID.


----------



## I WANT MORE

mlb said:


> Because they are lining up the channels to match on both brands?





hookemfins said:


> Why? Because they are the only satellite/cable provider to move around product?
> 
> It's an minor adjustment. But then again, some just complain because it's easier to.


Uh, No. Because they do not offer MLB broadcasts on the Sirius side nor do they offer FOX Sports Radio.

Additionally, It appears that Sporting News Radio will no longer be available for on-line listening. Which really shouldn't bother me as lately all they play on this channel on Sirius are replays of downhill skiing and F1 racing.

Those are just a few of the reasons that I will not be renewing my 5 subscriptions when they become due.


----------



## gjrhine

Why do we care?


----------



## brant

I WANT MORE said:


> Uh, No. Because they do not offer MLB broadcasts on the Sirius side nor do they offer FOX Sports Radio.


why not switch to XM?

if your vehicle has factory sirius, it can most likely be changed to xm. i did this in my wife's vehicle by purchasing an xm tuner on ebay for $20, and a factory adapter for the make. it comes through the factory radio just as the sirius would. i already had xm in my truck, so it was cheaper to do it this way and pay slightly more to add her to my acct.

the adapter was $80; i couldn't find it used on ebay.


----------



## trh

New channel line-up is hiding some changes also. On XM, Channel 10 The Roadhouse will become Channel 56 The Roadhouse and Channel 13 Willie's Place is also being moved to Channel 56, (yet still called Willie's Place). Net effect is one less channel. And the same happens with The Roadhouse and Willie's Place on Sirius (but different 'old' channels). You don't see this mention anywhere in their press releases. I haven't looked at the rest of the listings to see whether this is done with any other channels.


----------



## chevyguy559

MikeW said:


> Channel 1 is XM Preview. 0 is for Radio ID.


Ahh good call, I haven't had to look at my radio ID's in a while :lol: I knew it was one or the other 



trh said:


> New channel line-up is hiding some changes also. On XM, Channel 10 The Roadhouse will become Channel 56 The Roadhouse and Channel 13 Willie's Place is also being moved to Channel 56, (yet still called Willie's Place). Net effect is one less channel. And the same happens with The Roadhouse and Willie's Place on Sirius (but different 'old' channels). You don't see this mention anywhere in their press releases. I haven't looked at the rest of the listings to see whether this is done with any other channels.


Those 2 channels are becoming Willies Roadhouse, its in the FAQ's from that link...also enLighten will be going to online only, so that frees up 2 channels of bandwidth


----------



## djlong

They consolidated some traffic channels as well. Now I have to go through Pittsburgh AND Philly to catch Boston when the low-bandwidth garble makes something hard to understand (which used to be on it's own channel in the pre-merger days)


----------



## Carl Spock

Not the end of the world. I just have to reset my preset stations on my XM tuner and everything will work just like it did the day before.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Carl - you shouldn't need to change any of your presets.

I just wonder if my channel names on my SIRI in-car tuner will be updated. Mine are about two years out of date as of today.


----------



## Jeremy W

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I just wonder if my channel names on my SIRI in-car tuner will be updated. Mine are about two years out of date as of today.


They're going to have to, there are too many moves this time.


----------



## Carl Spock

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Carl - you shouldn't need to change any of your presets.


That would be great. It would make this change invisible to me.

What I don't see is why I wouldn't. My preset A-1 is for Deep Tracks on XM. That's channel 40 now. After 5/4, it's channel 27. Wouldn't I have to change my preset? On 5/4, if I hit A-1, won't it will go to the new channel 40, Heavy Metal XL?


----------



## elaclair

Carl Spock said:


> That would be great. It would make this change invisible to me.
> 
> What I don't see is why I wouldn't. My preset A-1 is for Deep Tracks on XM. That's channel 40 now. After 5/4, it's channel 27. Wouldn't I have to change my preset? On 5/4, if I hit A-1, won't it will go to the new channel 40, Heavy Metal XL?


The last time XM moved some channels around, my radio updated all the presets itself. I didn't even realize the change had happened until I try to manually tune one of the stations that had changed...


----------



## Jeremy W

Carl Spock said:


> What I don't see is why I wouldn't. My preset A-1 is for Deep Tracks on XM. That's channel 40 now. After 5/4, it's channel 27. Wouldn't I have to change my preset? On 5/4, if I hit A-1, won't it will go to the new channel 40, Heavy Metal XL?


The presets aren't tied to the virtual channel number, they're tied to the actual internal channel number.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Carl - the channel changes have always worked on my XM receivers. Sirius - not so much


----------



## lflorack

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Carl - you shouldn't need to change any of your presets.


Agree. My wife's car and mine are both XM equiped and previous XM channel movement has always been transparent as far as presets are concerned. I sure hope it's that way again this time. My car has three pages of 6 presets each.


----------



## I WANT MORE

brant said:


> why not switch to XM?
> 
> if your vehicle has factory sirius, it can most likely be changed to xm. i did this in my wife's vehicle by purchasing an xm tuner on ebay for $20, and a factory adapter for the make. it comes through the factory radio just as the sirius would. i already had xm in my truck, so it was cheaper to do it this way and pay slightly more to add her to my acct.
> 
> the adapter was $80; i couldn't find it used on ebay.


Cost mainly. I have 2 plug n play radios, 2 home tuners on Pioneer AVRs, and 1 in a vehicle. I have an antennae mounted on my roof at home.

Additionally, XM does not carry all of the home and away feeds for NFL and College sports. 
My only option is to purchase Mirge plug n play radios and additional xm home tuners and replace my home antennae. Then I would need subscriptions to the SiriusXm all in one or whatever it is called.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

These include 5 new "public interest" channels mandated by the FCC:
http://satwavespro.com/2011/04/18/si...ger-condition/

- Washington, D.C.-based Howard University, owner of urban AC WHUR-FM (96.3) and WHUT-TV, will create two channels. One is described as "Music and talk programming for the African-American community" and the other is music and talk programming from Historically Black Colleges and Universities.

- Eventus-National Latino Broadcasting will also produce two channels - one of Spanish-language talk, the other of Spanish music.

- WorldBand Media, which already operates in some radio markets by leasing HD Radio multicast space, will produce a Spanish-language talk channel.

- KTV Radio will originate a Korean-language music and talk channel.

- Salt Lake City-based BYU, owner of "Classic 89" KBYU-FM, Provo and KBYU-TV, will originate a channel of "music and talk programming for the Mormon community." 
----------------------
swell...


----------



## trh

SiriusXM FAQ #3 on this topic


> Q.* Will I have to re-set my radio presets?*
> 
> A. In most cases, no. On May 4th (or whenever you first turn your radio on after that date) your radio preset buttons should automatically 'follow' any channels that you've preset to their new locations.
> 
> If this does not happen automatically, simply follow the instructions included with your radio to quickly preset those channels.


----------



## Carl Spock

Thanks for the insight, guys. I'll enjoy missing the change-over!


----------



## txtommy

I think this is a great idea since I will now only have to learn one set of channel numbers. Now if they will just admit that they are one company and combine billing so I don't have to pay full price subscriptions on both Sirius and XM. BMW has only Sirius and Honda offers only XM even though they are the same thing. If I owned two BMWs or two Hondas I could get the discount on the second subscription but not if I own one of each.


----------



## klang

Glad I read this thread.  We have two vehicles with Sirius and one with XM, thought I was going to figure out how to reprogram them all next week.


----------



## brant

I WANT MORE said:


> Cost mainly. I have 2 plug n play radios, 2 home tuners on Pioneer AVRs, and 1 in a vehicle. I have an antennae mounted on my roof at home.
> 
> Additionally, XM does not carry all of the home and away feeds for NFL and College sports.
> My only option is to purchase Mirge plug n play radios and additional xm home tuners and replace my home antennae. Then I would need subscriptions to the SiriusXm all in one or whatever it is called.


yeh, i could see that being very costly for you.


----------



## Jeremy W

txtommy said:


> Now if they will just admit that they are one company and combine billing so I don't have to pay full price subscriptions on both Sirius and XM.


They admit they're one company, but a big part of the problem is that the broadcast infrastructure is and always will be totally separate between Sirius and XM. They have to pay for both of them somehow.


----------



## braven

I'll wait to complain, but if I have to reset the 10 presets I have in my car, that will be a PITA.


----------



## Galaxie6411

Kind of annoyed already, when I bought my Mustang I purchased Lifetime Sirius and wanted the best of XM at the same time. They wouldn't do it and the channels wouldn't show up on my radio. Got in today and magically the stations are there now but will be moving to new numbers that I cannot get. 

I did save a bunch of presets on all my radios so hopefully they all transfer.


----------



## camo

My older Delfi XMskifi2 that I now have hooked up in my home reprogrammed its-self. All the presets are working on new channel numbers. Just turned it on and gave it 15 minutes to download the new channels. 
I have a newer unit in my truck I'll check later.


----------



## Jeremy W

My Ford OEM nav radio didn't reprogram the presets, so I had to spend all of 30 seconds doing it manually. I already had the new channel numbers for my favorites memorized, so that wasn't a big deal.


----------



## chevyguy559

My Pioneer AVIC-D3 in my truck automatically did it for me...haven't checked the wife's factory unit in her Tahoe, will do when I get home, or if she drives it today and can't find her station, I'll get a phone call :lol:


----------



## seern

Both the car tuner and the one hooked to my AVR updated automatically. This is XM.


----------



## mrb627

None of the channels previously tagged as clear music 'cm' remain tagged as such. I also noticed that the pdf channel guide has the music channels in a "Commercial-Free" category. Has the Clear Programming gone away?


----------



## Jeremy W

mrb627 said:


> None of the channels previously tagged as clear music 'cm' remain tagged as such. I also noticed that the pdf channel guide has the music channels in a "Commercial-Free" category. Has the Clear Programming gone away?


They're listed separately under the "More" category.


----------



## Galaxie6411

Ended up working out well for me, everything changed automatically and the XM stations showed up in my car. Still trying to find a few stations I didn't preset and they of course are the only stations that aren't listing the new stations numbers on the pad data but I do have a general idea of where they are since the companies grouped stuff better.


----------



## sdirv

Carl Spock said:


> That would be great. It would make this change invisible to me.
> 
> What I don't see is why I wouldn't. My preset A-1 is for Deep Tracks on XM. That's channel 40 now. After 5/4, it's channel 27. Wouldn't I have to change my preset? On 5/4, if I hit A-1, won't it will go to the new channel 40, Heavy Metal XL?


I didn't have to change any of my presets, some of my friends had to change their for stations that were combined or eliminated.


----------



## raott

sdirv said:


> I didn't have to change any of my presets, some of my friends had to change their for stations that were combined or eliminated.


Depended on the radio as well. Mine all changed automatically, my wife's Ford factory installed model did not.


----------



## mrb627

Jeremy W said:


> They're listed separately under the "More" category.


Unfortunately, I turned on my radio in the car this morning to hear the trail end of a hotels.com commercial. I guess they aren't commercial free after all.

MRB


----------



## lflorack

I pay for a total of four XM devices:


'11 Infiniti M 37X - XM Radio, XM Weather, XM Traffic (My car) 
'08 Honda CRV (Wife's car)
Yamaha RX-V663 AVR w/Audiovox XM Mini-Tuner add-on (Home)
Old XM Roadie Tuner (@My mother's house)

All of them automatically switched their presets to the new channel assignments


----------



## klang

2 of our 3 updated automatically. I think the 2009 X5 failed because that stuff is stored in the key. I had to re-enter everything for both keys.


----------



## hookemfins

I was listening to Radio Margaritaville on my SkyFi2 and the channel number changed from 55 to 24 automatically right at midnight. I don't use presets but the ones I had set did change over. 

The one that came in my 2009 GMC Acadia the presets didn't change. However when I press the preset button with the old number, it goes to the new number. If I wanted to change the presets to the new channels is easy. Just hold down that button for 4 seconds and it changes. I'm not since I know the old numbers.


----------



## Jeremy W

mrb627 said:


> Unfortunately, I turned on my radio in the car this morning to hear the trail end of a hotels.com commercial. I guess they aren't commercial free after all.


Who said they were commercial free? The ClearChannel stations haven't been commercial free for years. That's why they're under the "More" category, and not the "Commercial Free Music" category.


----------

